
Demosclerosis (1992) - adbge
https://www.jonathanrauch.com/jrauch_articles/demosclerosis_the_original_article/
======
DATACOMMANDER
Clearly, what we need is a special interest group devoted to fighting special
interest groups.

All jokes (?) aside, can anyone comment on how the situation has evolved—or
failed to evolve—over the last quarter century?

